# Ant Files umbenennen



## Gast2 (31. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann man die Endung von files mit Ant umbennenen
[HIGHLIGHT="xml"]
		 <move todir="" includeemptydirs="false">
		    <fileset dir="">
		      <exclude name="**/*.java"/>
		    </fileset>
		    <mapper type="glob" from="*" to="*.java"/>
		  </move>
[/HIGHLIGHT]

so hängt er den dateien .java an...
aber wie kann ich z.B. wenn es txt dateien wären diese zu . java umbennenen

danke


----------



## SebiB90 (31. Mrz 2009)

Habe absolut keine Ahnung von Ant, aber ich würde es spontan so versuchen:
[HIGHLIGHT="xml"] <mapper type="glob" from="*.txt" to="*.java"/>[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## Gast2 (31. Mrz 2009)

ah lol ... danke passt ...
hatte ich am anfang auch versucht gewundert, dass es nicht ging einmal 
F5 in eclipse klicken und siehe da tut wie man möchte...


----------

